# Installation is not using a pseudo-graphical interface.



## valsorym (Aug 21, 2011)

How can I install FreeBSD 8.2 does not use pseudo-interface. Install from the command line.

Necessary in order that would automate the installation and configuration of the system to run a single script.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure what you really want, but here's good article:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## valsorym (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, yes.
It is what me need.
Thanks.
PS. Sorry for my English. I am ashamed.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

There's also FreeBSD From Scratch.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks SirDice.


----------

